# Tullow Co Carlow: things to see and do ?



## ROSS (13 Jul 2008)

Going shortly for a week and bringing the 3 kids ages 2,5 & 8. Looking for suggestions for day trips (Carlow & Kilkenny I guess) and any other child friendly things to see and do. Will need lots of plan B's if this weather continues....


----------



## dem_syhp (13 Jul 2008)

Kilkenny Castle - Nice grounds for kids to run wild in!

I thought there was painting/pottery that would have been good for the two older children.  I saw it somewhere down there, thought it was nicholas mosse, but couldn't find it.  However, in checking I did find this, looks slightly dated (i.e. I'd check the details somewhere else), but may point you in the correct direction.  

http://www.iol.ie/tip/kilktodo.htm


----------



## spfeno (14 Jul 2008)

Loads of Garden Centres (good ones) in this county.  Mount Wolseley hotel is also beautiful in Tullow


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jul 2008)

Probably not for kids, but I spent a few hours in Altamont Gardens recently and it is an extraordinary place. I was astonished that I had not heard of it before.


----------



## Grumpybut... (14 Jul 2008)

Rathwood Home and Garden Centre-bout 4 miles out the Shillelagh Rd.-kids will love the train!!!  Loads for adults to look at even if you don't want to spend!  Fantastic place!  
Courtown is about 50 minutes away-even if the weather isn't great you can go to the amusement arcade, and Gorey is pretty good for browsing for the adults!
Cinemas in Carlow and Arklow (Arklow is a MUCH nicer cinema and only bout an hours drive).
The dome in Carlow is a bowling alley with a play centre thing.  The Big Blue Barn is on the Dublin Road in Carlow and is an indoor playpark-ideal for rainy days!
Altamount is pretty cool!!!  Railway Walk is between Tinahely and Shillelagh and is a walk through an indigenous oak forest, beside a river-absolutely fab!  YOu can walk as far as you like so even good for the little ones!
If you are in this general area during August there are Agricultural Shows in Tinahely (bank holiday weekend)and Tullow (around the 15th August)-brilliant day out for all the family and not just for farmers 
Glendalough is a bit over an hour away-beautiful drive no matter which route you take (personal preference is via the Wicklow Gap and back through Shillelagh).....
As you may have guessed I know this area pretty well so feel free to ask any other questions!!!!!!


----------



## ubiquitous (14 Jul 2008)

Grumpybut... said:


> If you are in this general area during August there are Agricultural Shows in Tinahely (bank holiday weekend)and Tullow (around the 15th August)-brilliant day out for all the family and not just for farmers



Afaik there is a Show each year in Borris on 15 August. Is Tullow's on the same day?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jul 2008)

Grumpy

You should be working for the tourist office in Carlow. It had not occurred to me that there would be anything much to do, but you make it sound like great craic.  

I had forgotten all about Coolattin Woods. They are a magical place to visit for everyone. 

I like the sound of that railway walk. 

Brendan


----------



## Grumpybut... (14 Jul 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Afaik there is a Show each year in Borris on 15 August. Is Tullow's on the same day?


 
Borris sometimes falls on the same day as Tullow as Tullow is now always held on a sunday-Borris is a fair and in recent years there hasn't been as much there to do for a visitor....


----------



## Grumpybut... (14 Jul 2008)

Brendan said:


> Grumpy
> 
> You should be working for the tourist office in Carlow. It had not occurred to me that there would be anything much to do, but you make it sound like great craic.
> 
> ...


Brendan -I'm trying to drag you across the border into Wicklow as much as possible!!!!


----------



## miselemeas (14 Jul 2008)

You could spend an interesting hour at Tullow Museum


Drive out a few miles to Ballon and beautiful Aghade
[broken link removed]

Johnstown Castle, near Wexford town, is worth a visit


Some suggestions from www.fundays.ie, a great website -

Kidzone in Gorey
http://www.fundays.ie/details.asp?FunEvent=1190971173&aff=

Kia Ora Mini Farm, Courtown "On visiting the farm, you will be greeted by a host of delightful animals including Eddie the Emu."
 http://www.fundays.ie/details.asp?FunEvent=1190398942&aff=

Ballykeenan House Pet Farm and Aviary
http://www.fundays.ie/details.asp?FunEvent=-1891229404&aff=

There's a swimming pool in Graigcullen, Carlow, also.

If you have an interest in history there are many ancient dolmens and burial stones in the area
http://www.megalithicireland.com/Haroldstown Dolmen.htm


While you're in Tullow, be sure to walk down Bridge Street and on the right hand side approaching the bridge you will see Michael Johnson, a Master Tailor, working away sitting in the window, just the same as his father before him.

Tullow Show will take place this year on August 17
http://www.tullowshow.com/html/about_us.html


----------



## ROSS (14 Jul 2008)

Hi All

That's a brilliant response folks - really appreciated.
Lots of terrific suggestions and links - thanks for taking the time.
Grumpy yes you should be working for Carlow Tourism - I emailed them for maps and info etc last week and haven't heard a thing - will follow up with a phonecall.
Can I ask ye what locations might be suitable for bringing the kids cycling - they are too young for the roads but forest walks would be ideal if permitted.
They also love good old fashioned playgrounds - any around ?
Meant to say we will be staying in Killerig in the Golf Lodges if anyone knows anything about them....


----------



## davidoco (14 Jul 2008)

ROSS said:


> Can I ask ye what locations might be suitable for bringing the kids cycling - they are too young for the roads but forest walks would be ideal if permitted.
> They also love good old fashioned playgrounds - any around ?
> Meant to say we will be staying in Killerig in the Golf Lodges if anyone knows anything about them....


 
My understanding is that the "golf lodges" are just the 3 and 4 bed semis that are out at the main road. Treat it like going to a small housing estate on the edge of a big field near a main road for the weekend.  Not very peaceful or idyllic a location.  Although there is a playground area (near the road though)
[broken link removed]
Mount Wolesly would be a better option and closer to a town. 
 
Since you are staying in Killerig you should visit Ducketts Grove which is just down the road.  Pebble dash all round so I don't know how good that is for trikes.

Bring kids to Oak Park for good trails for their trikes and plenty of wild life.
[broken link removed]


----------



## ROSS (14 Jul 2008)

_My understanding is that the "golf lodges" are just the 3 and 4 bed semis that are out at the main road. Treat it like going to a small housing estate on the edge of a big field near a main road for the weekend. Not very peaceful or idyllic a location. _

I appreciate your honesty but won't be sharing this comment with the missus. Yes, 'golf lodges' is a bit of a stretch alright but we have heard good things about the hotel and the houses and it has a leisure centre, kids club etc and at €500 for a week at peak time thanks to the supervalu breaks I think you couldn't go wrong ! Thanks for the link to the housing layout which I did have already - I was a bit concerned alright when the hotel didn't have a map showing the house locations !


----------

